

The shortest path through the 48 continental state capitals (animated) - triplesec
http://imgur.com/pQBJO7d

======
seanflyon
As I understand it this is not guaranteed to find the optimal solution. Does
it find the optimal solution in this particular case?

------
triplesec
Simulated Annealing solution to Travelling Salesman Problem. Magic with data
and pictures.

